# Nice toy



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

I was getting gas over the weekend and this was on the side of us. The picture doesnt do it any justice. The truck towing it was a beautiful brand new v8 toyota tundra. Black on black....the boat was maroon and black and it was all glittery... god it was beautiful.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2007)

Hahaha, Are you referring to the boat or the fact that YOUR new toy (cell phone) has a camera? 

It was a sharp looking boat :wink: 


fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

The boat..... maybe I'll buy MYSELF one someday


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2007)

:lol: That would be great if you bought that kind of boat!!! Then I could enjoy it along with our daughter lol If it had a psp or a wii our son would go in it too lol.

fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

It's going to be MY boat... and maybe it will in fact have a WII on it.... and a nice huge fishfinder like the biggest one that a person can buy.....and it's going to have a surround sound hooked up on it... this way I can hook my ipod up to it and listen to MY music on MY boat... oh and our son can have one corner to play in... you and our daughter can follow in tow in the little boat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



j/k I wont step foot in a boat


oh wait... should I say that as I am on a tinboats message board ???   


I just might gain the courage to get in the boat before the summer is up.....


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

I love bassboats. I think they look awesome and drive/ride is nice too. But those guys cant get into areas where we can go!


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I love bassboats. I think they look awesome and drive/ride is nice too. But those guys cant get into areas where we can go!




They are so beautiful though.... I love how they glisten and gleam in the sunlight *LOL*


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

What I want to know is where can I get gas for $2.87 :shock:


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

hahahaha drive down to Taunton LOL It'll be half gone by the time you get home.... What is gas up your way?


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

$2.99


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2007)

thats what it was here a couple of weeks ago.. it seems to be going down....slowly


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 10, 2007)

it went down to 2.81 then shot up to 3.19 today...i KNEW i shouldve filled up :x


----------

